# I am within inches of defecting from Chevy to.........



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Drum roll please...........................
to a 2013 Dodge Dart SXT. 
Yup.... can't believe I'm typing the words here...... but it's true. 
To be fair, I really like my Cruze LS 1.8 auto. But, I have always wanted something Red, Alloys, Turbo benefits, and a manual for that good old feel of "being engaged". 
I couldn't afford the Cruze that would of gave me those items, so I opted for value. 
I have been looking for a year end leftover or whatever where the dealer is willing to take a big hit to enable me to get in under the wire. It just ain't happenning with a Cruze. 
But after engaging in a teaser ad put out by Dodge, I nipped at the line. I test drove a SXT 1.4 T manual and was very impressed with the Dart. Then the "looks" starting weaving 
a sticky little web around my head, and I'm afraid I may consider defecting to Dodge as soon as tomorrow. Across the board, it appeals to the kid in me, while still being practical. Which is what the Cruze has been about too. It's just that, for some reason, it has this sort of "Viper" vibe going on somewhat. I can't really explain it, but I must admit, I'm really thinking of doing it if the "numbers" can be made right. Biggest three things? The manual shifter seems a bit more substantial in the hand and in it's communication. The dual chrom exhaust look and even sound a tad growly from the outside. (Turbo factor? At Idle? Dunno) and the front face looks a bit more "sports car-ish", if you will. 
I'll know by later tomorrow evening. And Then you fine folks will know too..... Does Cruzemeister - the guy who could never afford a Vette - who went from a Saturn ION to a Chevy Cobalt to a Chevy Cruze - join team Mopar? Does the Viper become the new found fantasy flagship to dream about while doing a little heel-toe in a Dart? 

We shall see chillin' ...... we shall see.......:th_coolio:


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

some piccy von pics fer y'all.... (actual unit)
























and one that isn't actual, but a dang good lookin view...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do like the styling and a few other things on the Dart but I'm not sure I trust dodge yet


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Well good luck with whatever you deceide to do. Check out some of the Dart forums, seems like they are reporting turbo lag, hesitation and backfiring on the 1.4T engines - but no fix yet from Dodge.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Trader! How dare you come in here and speak of that other car! :1poke:

but I do like the dual exhaust


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> I do like the styling and a few other things on the Dart but I'm not sure I trust dodge yet


I hear you... I hear you....but I must admit that my recent looking at a 2012 Cruze LT1 leftover has me a little spooked about some apparent steering issues at highway speeds, and some mixed messages about the stock clutch being a bit of a dud in some runs. I don't know....... But I sure did like what I felt on the drive today, I'll say that. Dosen't hurt that it looks pretty cool too.....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone else notice the base model dart doesn't even have air conditioning? Is it still 2012 or am I in some sort of time warp?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry man, interior and exterior wise the Cruze blows it out of the water. But you gotta drive what you feel best in.
Good luck.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The interior looks extremely cheap to me.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Glorified neon

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Um, where is the SRT-4 badge? With out it, you should stick to the Cruze.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I personally think they look like they are straight out of 1999.
The interiors look very cheap and the exterior reeks of it all the same.


Go with what you like though, I'm obviously biased towards the Cruze haha


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I debated waiting for the Neon when I bought my cruze for the same reasons you have posted that you like in it. And then I realized how the car is for the most part from the late 90's/early 00's.. and quickly decided on the Cruze.

Whatever is your preference though. I just think the inside looks horribly tacky, and the outside (besides the dual exhaust) looks horribly designed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

We don't have the Dart in Aus. so when I first looked at it I thought it looked like a 20 year old Mazda Hatch my son used to own.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I will be honest the only reason I am not driving a Dart is timing. When I was looking at a new car I fell in love with the Dart, but it was so new that I couldn't get what I wanted and they wouldn't budge on price, so I went with the Cruze instead. I am happy with my Cruze but Dodge nailed the dual exhaust and sound on the Dart, definitely seems more sporty than the Cruze. More power too at 160hp before a tune.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Aussie said:


> We don't have the Dart in Aus. so when I first looked at it I thought it looked like a 20 year old Mazda Hatch my son used to own.


you dont have the dart but you have the alfa romeo Giulietta right?its the same car as the dart.....real innovative dodge
cruze>any other small car 28k miles in no problems to date,good luck with the dodges,should have done some research and find out the darts have tranny problems too and head problems;typical dodge


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I will be honest the only reason I am not driving a Dart is timing. When I was looking at a new car I fell in love with the Dart, but it was so new that I couldn't get what I wanted and they wouldn't budge on price, so I went with the Cruze instead. I am happy with my Cruze but Dodge nailed the dual exhaust and sound on the Dart, definitely seems more sporty than the Cruze. More power too at 160hp before a tune.


If you have a car with low mileage and no issues why would you even consider a new one that could have issues, just look at the issues people have on this forum? Why not wait until a new car comes out with something special about it. Surly a modified exhaust would be a lot more cost effective as you are well into your payment cycle?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I actually liked the styling, exhaust etc of the Dart but was bad timing, I did not know any issues of the Dart as it was brand new back when I was looking. I took out 2 different ones for test drives. Since I have purchased my Cruze I have not kept up with the Dart as I have my Cruze and have no plans of replacing it for a long time. Maybe things worked out for the better.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I couldn't stand the powerband. It's fun as **** to romp on the Dart in town, but driving it smoothly is hard to do. The turbo picks up around 2000-2500 with a lot of force, and the engine is gutless under that. 

And the interior is super cheap. 

The steering was nice and the touchscreen is nice. And the sound is FANTASTIC...much better sounding engine than the Cruze. But still...meh. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> Sorry man, interior and exterior wise the Cruze blows it out of the water. But you gotta drive what you feel best in.
> Good luck.


I honestly think the Cruze is better looking - inside and out.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

IMO i'm take a cruze over any other car lest it be a super car (yes, corvetter is a super car, but it's have to be a Z06 or ZR1).

But, if it GOES and corners well, then why not? Throw some paint and gfx on it and own that bad boy. I've seen neon pink Hondas around here that would shame some vettes. And yeah, dudes were driving them.

the night we picked up the SRT-4, some honda with Hello Kitty stickers in the windows wanted to race. We didn't because it was a side street, so I let the BOV speak for me and he drove away. I saw that honda a few days later on the fwy racing some pretty sick cars.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for the honest and in some cases brutally honest responses. I appreciate that and I love this forum ever since I got my Cruze back in Feb 2011. 
When I first had a "bitchfest" with my salesman back then about the stiff seats on my Cruze and what was then the abrupt suto shifting his response was "You're the type of customer who A. Likes getting new cars frequently on a poor man's budget and therefore you get the model you "need" rather than what you relally "want". Meaning, I really wanted an upscale model, but the budget didn't allow it. B. Likes to trade with no chance of the dealer making any money. He was right on both. And I admit I'm a sucker for sporty looks. That said, even when I really Luv the car I'm in, I hate having to go through the non warranty period - to the point of not even buying tires when they get there.
I'm not going on the Dart forums because I would have never got the Cruze had I been on the forums back then. 
As to some of the negatives mentioned by some here....... well....... ummmmmm..... I kind of got scared reading some of the 2012 Cruze turbo w/manual threads. I was near a deal on a sweet 2012 leftover LT1 manual with RS trim. They didn't want to move it as bad as I thought pricewise so that deal crashed. But it seems every brand has their bad days (or months). Cruze turbo lag. 1.8's (mine) actually a little peppier from stop light to stoplight. Clutches failing. What ever. 
As far as the cheap interior proposition - I didn't see or feel cheap so much as retro simple. 
As far as the styling, I see it as understated agression with a simple smartass attitude. Kind of like a Vette vs a Porsche. Dart being the latter. Which, speaking of flagship dreaming - I hate to say this because I have been a Corvette dreamer since I was knee high to a beagle (I have a mega diecast collection of virtually every year and version of Corvette that is known to man) but, I really don't like where Chevy is going with their styling. The upcoming C7 Vette looks more like a Ferrari that had some derranged clay sculptors up all night on E trying to chase away some bad waking dreams. And as I'm typing, an ad just popped up on the right of my screen for Dart and it's the red one I might get. How weird is THAT? 
But thanks again - even for the constructive criticisms. This was always a great forum with cool people on board. 
Oh, and the other thing that swayed me was that I was thinking about waiting for my current lease to run out and maybe go to a Sonic hatch RS in 2014 sometime. But one of my neighbors just got one and I was underwhelmed compared to the pics on the net. It's a small car that really dosen't look much different than the embarrassing Aveo visually. And talking CHEAP INTERIOR? Sheeshe - it's hard to justify that motorcycle inspired tacked on speedp/tach unit. So, that's my other dilemma - doing the homework ahead of 2014 , what is Chevy gonna have that dosen't rub me - style wise - the wrong way?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and by the way MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD DRIVE! 






Jingle all the way ....... Geeeeerrrrrrrooooooowwwwwllllllll ..... 
then one foggy Christmas Eve, Cruzemeister came to say....... LIGHT 'EM UP !


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and my birthday is coming up on Dec 31st.... Happy New Year - Happy Boithday - Happy (I hope) "Darting Around" !!!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Closing arguements from a 56 yr old soon to be 57 year old CarNut...... 
The Dreamer at work.... in Full Dream Mode:













Jingle All The Way


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Trader! How dare you come in here and speak of that other car! :1poke:
> 
> but I do like the dual exhaust


Nice looking car. I doubt the dual exhaust is "real". It is probably 1 pipe that goes back to about the shifter and splits in a "Y" pipe and then uses 2 mufflers. My 1992 Achieva 2.2 4 cyl. did the same thing. Looks like duals but is just for show. 
The interior looks a little cramped for my taste. Too each his own good luck.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You can buy phony dual exhaust for the Cruze. Have to say that our 2012 2LT for a cheap car has more luxious features than my old loaded 92 DeVille did. Get more than twice the fuel economy driving in town than the DeVille, but doesn't have the towing capacity. The only thing I miss with it.

But not using my trailer as much with the Cruze, can fold down the rear seat and even haul a boxed Fulton with the mattress. Couldn't do that with the DeVille. So I am also comparing. Cruze even has larger tires than the DeVille did, far superior winter driving car and much quieter.

I also like to compare vehicles, when I saw the LS, just walked passed it. 0-60 mph times of the Cruze is only 0.5 seconds slower than what my DeVille was, but never drive a car like that, they don't last very long if you do. But can make a round trip to Chicago on a tank of gas with a lot left over. Couldn't do that with the DeVille.

I like my Cruze. JC Withney does sell a phony tailpipe, if you like fooling yourself and others.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know the dart is a modified Alfa Romeo. I just hope you don't end up with Alfa's intermittent electrical issues and Dodge's crappy transmission durability issues. We all have to make decisions that are the best for us and I know from your other threads that you're not real happy with your 2011 Cruze LS, I would agree it's time for you to start looking at replacing it. Just don't rule out the 2013 Cruze as mechanically it's a much better car than in 2011.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I am close to getting a Dart to replace my Cruze. The materials in the Darts interior are better quality then the Cruze, especially in the doors. I will say I still prefer the Cruzes interior design better. Both cars are quiet at highway speeds but the Dart is a little more buzzy on acceleration. I drove the Dart turbo with the ddct tranny. The Dart does not have the low end power of the Cruze but is real quick at higher speeds above 25. I don't want to get rid of my Cruze but I can't keep driving around smelling coolant all the time and GM admitting to me they have no fixes and there has been no design change for 2013. GM is in the process of buying my car back and I will most likely get a Dart. Both are good cars and am proud us companies are getting competitive again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm starting to see Darts on the street around here. OK, it you like it. A couple of thoughts from my perspective.
1. First year production by Dodge. Wait until the second year production.
2. My son has been driving Chrysler products for the last decade. Nickel and diming usually begins about the end of the 2 year leases. Funny how Chrysler is so anxious to roll the leases over early.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I live about 20 minutes from where the Darts are rolling of the assembly plant over here in belvidere, Illinois. I see these cars everywhere and too many times. Honestly they are just plain ugly except for the dual exhaust, single exhaust to 2 tail pipes whatever it is.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

So, wait a minute here, you want:

Allows
Red
Turbo
Stick
And like you like Mopar, dual exhaust etc., just get this:







:th_coolio:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

VictoryRed08 said:


> So, wait a minute here, you want:
> 
> Allows
> Red
> ...


Made by the same company. Fiat owns both Alfa and Chrysler.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

If you were comparing a 1.4T Cruze to the 1.4T Dart, I would really question your move. But since you're coming from a 1.8 Cruze, I can understand the attraction. But, I encourage you to go spend some time behind the 1.4T Cruze first. It may just be what you want. Red accents and rims can always be added later- don't fall for Dodge's marketing ploy. I will give the Dart one thing- I do like those rims. I wish they had a fully polished option for the non-Eco Cruzen. It seems like GM and Ford are thinking that a dark paint is more of a premium option now whereas Chrysler thinks both full polished and dark painted options are more premium.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I liked the Dart's looks and features on paper until I sat inside one. The seats and ergonomics did not work for me. The clutch in particular was very high off the floor, and made my leg ache trying to reach it from the brake pedal. 

If you do get one, please let us know how you like it!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Dart does look good and No Coolant a smelling with weak clutches a slipping. I almost bought a Fiat 500 sport but ran away from it when I found out they started and still have rear oil seals a leaking and dash boards a dimming off. I went to try the center arm rest and heard it crack and just walked away and bought the 2012 Cruze. Since then I have seen many a Fiat with hoods a open and steam rising seems they have intake gaskets a blowing . Just like the 2011 Cruze which became a nightmare for many the Dart may become better in another year or so. Never buy a first year model they will learn from customers on how to make them better.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the Dart, quite a bit but if you own it for more than a couple years, be prepared to replace bushings and susp components. Chrysler is terribad in this dept.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

The Darts look so horrible, and for the money, they're just a Neon with different exterior I hear. The only thing good is the big TV screen thing. That steering problem is so rare it's almost non-existent in the Cruzes. My 2013 just blows my mind every time I drive her. I test drove the manual LT/RS Cruze and I don't think you could get much better of a drive for the value. So sporty and smooth shifting. The efficiency of the Dart is no good either, I believe they get 41 mpg because of no AC lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My understanding the Dart is built on an Alfa Romeo chassis, so other than body looks it's not related.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

all the neon jokes offend me. I had a 95 neon sport in my younger days and that car was a hoot. Had the SOHC 2.0 with a 5 speed and 4 wheel disc brakes. All I did was a intake and high flow muffler and she ran 15.7 in the quarter. I embarrassed a lot of done up Honda's in the day and she kept up with Z24 cavaliers and Sunbirds with the 3.1 5 speed. Yeah wasn't half the car the cruze is comfort and NVH wise but was fun and gave me lots of memories, best loved was the 2nd gear FWD burnouts, and 195 km/h top speed. LOL To be honest the Cruze kinda brings me back to my neon days just in a more mature manor.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chrysler, as a brand, has been horrible for durability over the last 10 years. That's an opinion formed from vehicles coming in the door needing repair not from something read on the internet.

Gm and ford are far from perfect but they are miles ahead of Chrysler. If the dart turns out to be twice the car the caliber was, I still wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## upstatecruzer (Nov 24, 2012)

Take it from someone who drove a '64 Golden Anniversary Dart coupe in the 80s during high school--this Dart is no Dart. My six cylinder had eternal life AND the ever cool push button transmission on the dash. Yeah, that turbo girl aint no Dart.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

upstatecruzer said:


> Take it from someone who drove a '64 Golden Anniversary Dart coupe in the 80s during high school--this Dart is no Dart. My six cylinder had eternal life AND the ever cool push button transmission on the dash. Yeah, that turbo girl aint no Dart.


OMG! I loved the Dodge Darts and the Plymouth Valiants. Good ole 225 Slant 6! I had lots that were manual and some that were automatic. Definitely one of my favorite cars of all time!

Sent from my Telefunken U-47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, when you get the Dart let us know how you like it. I own an Alfa Romeo and was excited to see Chrysler-Fiat will be bringing in some of the Alfa models and that the Dart chassis is Alfa based. It would be nice to have support for my old (1988 rear drive Transaxle) Alfa.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

upstatecruzer said:


> Take it from someone who drove a '64 Golden Anniversary Dart coupe in the 80s during high school--this Dart is no Dart. My six cylinder had eternal life AND the ever cool push button transmission on the dash. Yeah, that turbo girl aint no Dart.


Agreed, this Dart ain't no Dart. I hope it is a good car or they shouldn't have called it a Dart.
Had a 68 slant six with column shift automatic. That slant six was a trouble free go forever motor.


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

The slant 6 was one of the most durable engines ever produced. Saw many still running with less than a quart of oil and near empty radiators. Only problem with the motor was the package it was shoved in.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

cronyjabrony said:


> all the neon jokes offend me. I had a 95 neon sport in my younger days and that car was a hoot. Had the SOHC 2.0 with a 5 speed and 4 wheel disc brakes. All I did was a intake and high flow muffler and she ran 15.7 in the quarter. I embarrassed a lot of done up Honda's in the day and she kept up with Z24 cavaliers and Sunbirds with the 3.1 5 speed. Yeah wasn't half the car the cruze is comfort and NVH wise but was fun and gave me lots of memories, best loved was the 2nd gear FWD burnouts, and 195 km/h top speed. LOL To be honest the Cruze kinda brings me back to my neon days just in a more mature manor.


I had a 95 Neon ACR. It was surprisingly quick little car, and with the ACR package really handled well, which should not be a surprise since it was set up for auto cross from the factory. I never added an intake, but did do a Borla muffler swap. I did not have any trouble from it for the 7 years I owned it.

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## jjohns (Feb 12, 2012)

As an owner of a 1974 Dodge Dart Swinger, I was excited to hear about the release of the new Dart. After seeing the new Dart, I'm ashamed they called it a dart. Minimal power, no torque, and a cotton pickin flower on the dash display. I'll stick with my Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was picking up dinner this evening and there was a White Dart Rallye in the lot. I had to wait for my order as the restaurant was backed up. The owner came out and let me sit in it for a minute. A bit cramped inside and the interior looked and felt pretty cheap. The plastic was hard and a lot of it was rather shiny. I'd say the Cruze, the '13 Civic, and the Mazda3 have better interiors. He fired it up to leave and it sounded pretty nice. A bit throaty, but not phart can like. It's obvious that the car is cheaper than the above cars, but will it be able to compete with the Corollas, Kias, and Hyundais? Can't wait to see with the domestic content is.

I just checked. domestic content is 57%, Mexico 19%. The rest is who knows?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

I have test drove a Dart as i was deciding between the Cruze and Dart. The Dart drives like Sh!t. Takes corners way to hard and doesnt seem to have a well built suspension by any means. I love the look of the car and think it's somewhat innovative with the Red led dash liner and mutiple digital displays. However overall the car is crap IMO. the SXT comes standard with a 2.0L NA that has 160 hp and 148 Tq. That is unimpressive vs. a cruze unless you were to slap a turbo on that thing, but would be costly. I have also come to find that there aren't nearly as many after-market options like there is with the cruze (but the cruze has had 1 year more on the market)


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

To the OP, we wish you the best of luck on your new ride!!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While on the subject of keys, does the Dart use a any hardware store can cut, a duplicate key?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Well.................................... I guess it (the dart deal) wasn't meant to be. 
Gather 'round boys and girls, and I'll tell you my story of "The Almost-A-Deal Before Christmas". The "Deal" was agreed upon. It wasn't the deal moneywise I had hoped for, but it was close enough to get the I Gotta Have It juices flowing. I was to sign on the various lines today, late AM. Despite all the valid comments from the many folks here on CT, I will hereby be the first to admit that the overall outside looks - between the Red being just the right shade, the alloys and larger section tires filling the wells just right, the sports car look front and back (yes - I do like the styling from the direct front and direct rear views), the terrific looking fake dual exhaust (don't care about fake) and the note of the exhaust for a 4 cyl is just crazy spot on IMHO. I don't like messing around with aftermarket stuff. I like NEW, I like FACTORY, and I like WELL DONE. Example here - just to clarify - the Cobalt SS was supposed to be the things I just described. For the bucks GM wanted for the package, it didn't have a particularly noticeable growl, and to me, just having one little round tacked on chrome tip asymetrically poking out one side looked about as ricer as a Pep Boys add on to a Civic. But I digress - point being - Dodge (ok..Chrysler Fiat Alpha Male Romeo, whatever) did a great job on the rear. So, in the exterior looks department, I'm as right as it gets. Especially the rear. Period. Look at what they've done to the friggin C7 coming out in Jan. So, what have we learned so far? The Cruze is great. Assuming you think all exterior designs should look like "smart", "pseudo-sophisticated", "Cadillac Inspired" body lines of future shock intelli-machines. I'm not complaining. I'm glad my Cruze looks like a what I just said, blend into the background of BMWMERCEDESCADDYBUICKLEXUSACURAMOSTINTERESTINGMANINTHEWORLD Vanilla Bean type car for the new trans human in need of vehicular transportation. And thank God, mine works great. Any early threads of complaints were wrong. The auto tranny smoothed out to the point of near perfection and everything does what it's supposed to do. No complaints. But, getting back to the Dart - I'm the sucker they had in mind when it comes to something that looks like a poor mans sportscar. And that is what I feel the Dart looks like IN THE RIGHT WRAPPER. Like RED. Why do you think the pictures in the ads are Red? Because it looks hot. It looks cool. All Corvettes are Red !! Arguement over. 

So....... what happened to negate the Cruze to Dart deal? Well, after being cleaned and detailed for delivery, turns out there were a few scratches and some chips on the paint. Instead of signing the paperwork, I went out to inspect the Red Glory on this most beautiful sunny day today at just before noon. Not Good when your on an Ego Driven Mission to get a car that (to me) finally offers an affordable package of looks and fun bits. Not good at all. Sure they can fix the blems. Just what I was looking so forward to. Having a dealer body shop respray and blend a whole bumper and rear quarter panel on my new pride and joy. You bet. Next it's a look see at the interior. Got to get my mind off of a few paint imperfections. They can fix them. They can fix them. They can fi........ ok why do the rear seats (deluxe plain black fabric) look dirty? After all, it was detailed! It looked like various shades of black in cloud patterns. Kind of like somehow, new seats got dirty (10 miles on the odo) and the detailer did a bad job of scrub-a-dub. The balloon is turning to led at this point. Next up: an abrasion type scuff on the A pillar up front right at eye level. The material looks like the same tough stuff used on the Cruze. They can replace that too. Yay. Then came the decision. It wasn't meant to be. If it weren't for the paint flaws, I probably wouldn't have examined the inside as closely as I did. The good part is that it was a clear day and I didn't sign any papers yet. In Pennsylvania, you sign..... it's yours. You can't take the car home, go over it with a fine toothed comb, and realize that you ain't no happy campa! Because you done took delivery. The salesman, who up to the point of my change of heart was a genuinely nice person, said that you have to expect these kind of cosmetic imperfections in the auto business. He may be right in that these kind of things are fixed frequently without customer knowledge. But when you see the stuff at delivery .... dirty looking seats? Really? Even a simple dab of touchup on the chip prolly woulda got by me - but not the deep scratches. So, I guess I'll never know how the electro/mechanical end would have played out. 

But as much as I loved the whole exterior design points - I will admit that the interior is a tad dated and even cheap looking compared to my Cruze. Oh, I almost forgot... the interior is NOT as roomy as the Cruze. I read somewhere that it is supposed to be bigger, so I figured it would at least be the same. It's not. 

So, that's it my friends. I continue in Cruzeing. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Cruzemeister said:


> So, that's it my friends. I continue in Cruzeing.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Well, I'd have to say I agree with someone else on this site who stated that if you compare the 1.4T cruze to the yard dart (It's definitely not your father's dart!) you'd be pleasantly surprised. And with the simple addition of a CAI and dyno tune, I think you'd be more than pleased with your "nearly factory" Cruze. 

Merry Christmas & keep on Cruze'n


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Doesn't everyone inspect a vehicle before signing the papers? Dealer left my Cruze outside, was dark and cold, said bring it in so I could see it first. What really requires an inspection is purchasing a used vehicle. Dealer lets me bring one home for three days before making a purchase.

Really inspect when I purchase produce, price is the same for either the best or the worse. Also a good idea to inspect a woman before marrying her.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Been there, test drove a dart Turbo when my first cruze was totalled. Then went and bought another cruze. To each their own, I just couldn't find a single upside or reason to switch. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

It seems cruzemeister that Dodge, like GM may have some dealer problems. I very much agree with the salesman that imperfections are to be expected when you are looking at new cars. However, those imperfections should have been addressed BEFORE delivery. The thought that they would try to pass one over on you that way, banking on the fact that most people don't inspect a brand new car, is a hit to their integrity. Could you please post up the name /location of the dealer either here or the "good/bad dealer" thread so people know. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

silverls said:


> It seems cruzemeister that Dodge, like GM may have some dealer problems.


And here I thought Chrysler hand picked their best dealers to keep around a couple years ago. I know of someone who he and his brothers were running a Chrysler dealer started by their dad many decades ago and were just Chrysler/Jeep. Chrysler decided to whack them I think in '09 with all the rest and gave the full line to the Dodge only dealer just down the street. They previously had a unique marketing program for used cars, so they tried to continue that as a used-only dealer with a NAPA service center franchise, but it just couldn't last. Between the poor economy in 2010 where people would put off the all but critical car repairs and an already saturated market of used car dealers, it just didn't have the staying power.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I have also come to find that there aren't nearly as many after-market options like there is with the cruze (but the cruze has had 1 year more on the market)


We have the advantage the Cruze is an international car - there are tons of accesories available from Asia for our cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Probably a good thing you didn't purchase a Dart from that dealer. Since it's the service department's job to prep the car that doesn't bode well for their ability to take care of the problems that will crop up down the road. You might still be able to find a Dart at another dealership if you're really interested. In the meantime, keep on Cruzen.


----------



## Cruezed (Dec 21, 2012)

That's sucks, I like the exterior of the dart, but the interior reminds me of a cavalier.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I congratulate you on your decision. Never settle, even if you do find the Dart of your dreams.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Dart was just named to the 8 biggest product flops of 2012 list I saw today. I think other than the repeat Jeep and truck customers that Chrysler has a hard time getting people into dealers. No one I know cross shops anything they are looking for with their offerings.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

obermd said:


> Probably a good thing you didn't purchase a Dart from that dealer. Since it's the service department's job to prep the car that doesn't bode well for their ability to take care of the problems that will crop up down the road. You might still be able to find a Dart at another dealership if you're really interested. In the meantime, keep on Cruzen.


Well........................................... it's this way: The slight blems prolly wouldn't be seen by the average human, I may have eggs-agg-erated the seat cushion dirt or whatever..... turns out the Day before Christmas quick prep may have been the reason. I've deat with them for over 20 years with Chevy, and .... well.... they coughed up some monetary schmoozing to the tune of an extra grand to shut me up. 
It worked. 
I couldn't help myself at that point yesterday....... the dual exhaust with bright tips.... the sweet growl.... the 17 alloys with good rubbers...... the four wheel independent suspension..... the red.... the phat brushed alloy shift kanaubber...... I DID IT........ I left Monolith with the Dodge dealer and brought home King Crimson................

























:wub:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Please stick around for a few weeks at least and let us know your thoughts and experiences. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Please stick around for a few weeks at least and let us know your thoughts and experiences.
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


I second that- congrats! I may be next.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks nice sir. Let us know how you like it in a month or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. I'd also like a review in a couple of months.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> View attachment 9828


Is this from the dealer's Dart brochure? Check your leg, I think someone's pulling it. 

Yes, let us know if you made a good choice (after the puppy love period wears off).


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks...will do! A new car is always a risk of sorts, but, as anyone who ever read my posts from the beginning back in March 2011 when I traded my base Cobalt for the Cruze 1.8 LS auto would remember that I'm a fan of interesting, new, stock, non modded cars that cost me about as much per month as a modern day family cell phone bill. So, that's the Cruzemeister story in a nut shell. And I can verify that my wife says I am a certified Almond Joy hard part on the inside. 
I enjoyed my 08 Cobalt - base model, spoiler, coupe with round lights ala big brother Vette, but could no way afford an SS. I couldn't afford one now either. When the time was ripe, the LS cruze 1.8 was a major step up because of what GM FINALLY offered in a "base unit". I enjoyed it too. But , as always - and perhaps forever - GM just won't give you the goodie stuff without holding folks hostage at the cash register. "What? You want a turbo, some alloys, some bigger rubber, some dual exhaust (oh... wait..Cruze don't offer dual .... wow imagine if they did! 1500 dollar adder!) yadda yadda..... PAY UP ! Something less than 21K? Nevvvah!!!!" ) I was going to wait out my lease term 'till 2014 and try trading keys (my term for gimme that thar car and keep my payment the same Maan) on a Sonic RS . Then I went to look.... R U SIRRIUS ? 23 and maybe more for a retooled Aveo? Yes.... I know it's a good seller. Please... spare me.... that kind of money for a wee car? Anyway...........I admit too that I've been a tad anti GM marketing cuz I can't afford their cooler looking (and better spec) stuff. Not to mention that the early pics of the new Vette is all but devastating. No, wait.. it is devastating.
I'll be back with a Dodge Tale. Yours in better Cruzeing..........Cruzeneister. (aka Dad's Dart, owner operator of King Crimson) :go:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Good luck with the new ride. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Congratulations! Good luck with the new ride. Let us know how you like it.


It's not easy to hold back gushing about something so sweet so far. Especially when you're a sucker for the right red w/black accents here & there, a tad menacing front end, modern flavor rear with the classic dual snorkels (even if they're not real) that dosen't sound so much like a kitchen appliance as it does a pretend Lotus maybe, and a lot of what is essentially, Free Stuff. Then it has the nerve to work correctly and predictably during the first couple of 'round townes. I must press on , and I will......


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since we purchased our 2004 Cavalier, excluding the 2005 models, GM didn't produce any vehicle that interested us since the Cruze. If it wasn't for the Cruze, would be looking elsewhere.

GM card earnings doesn't grow infinitely, after seven years, they start deducting your earnings as of seven years ago, so with new earnings, are canceled out by previous earnings. Was wondering what I was going to do with it.

Son was interested in buying a towing vehicle, said he could have my GM card earnings. To do so, I would have to purchase the vehicle, but at least in the State of Wisconsin, I could transfer the title to him without him paying additional sales tax. He looked at GM vehicles, couldn't find anything that interested him either, but ended up buying a Chrysler product. Specification per specification, his Nitro was $5,000 cheaper than any GM vehicle so ended up buying that.

If the Cruze didn't come along, would still have those earnings sitting around.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

drove this for a week when i was in nova scotia and did not like it , the only thing i like about this car is that fact that the hood does not end at the very front of the car kinda like a Porsche . other then that the interior was bland and cheep but i did not see the top model .

good luck with your buy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Since we purchased our 2004 Cavalier, excluding the 2005 models, GM didn't produce any vehicle that interested us since the Cruze. If it wasn't for the Cruze, would be looking elsewhere.
> 
> GM card earnings doesn't grow infinitely, after seven years, they start deducting your earnings as of seven years ago, so with new earnings, are canceled out by previous earnings. Was wondering what I was going to do with it.
> 
> ...


I was in the same situation with the demise of Pontiac. The only Cruze I looked at was the ECO MT.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Dart. For your sake hope you don't come to regret. How many miles were on your new car when you took delivery?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Congrats on your new Dart. For your sake hope you don't come to regret. How many miles were on your new car when you took delivery?


Ten miles. Bought from factory by my dealer and delivered to same. In other words, not a swap job with a couple hundred of questionable baby burping miles. Best of all, living in Pennsylvania, you don't need a front plate , so the dealer don't put them on like the ding-a-ling dealers from surrounding states who feel all OCD about screwing those mounts right into a brand new front fascia. Then, when a dealer does a trade here in Pa, the tell tale point of original delivery is on display in fine fashion. Proving yet again that the industry (dealers) are pretty callous when it comes to buyer satisfaction. Sorry, but, it's the little things sometimes, ya know? There's that saying "Don't sweat the little things...because they're ALL little things!" Depending on how you read that, it can make these matters WORSE !!!!!! actually, they used the word "stuff". The small stuff. I don't get it. Car sales are probably 80% an emotional thing. So they make cars with appealing designs - like FRONT ENDS . Then they basically say "Scareeeeww the public.... drill into the front end! Immediately! Even if we might trade it to a non front end plate state or locale! Everybody gets a front plate!!!!!!!!! AAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 
So yeah. Ten miles. No front end desecration action. 
Did I mention that the dual chrome exhausts really set it off back there? I guess I did.:eusa_clap:


----------



## dagles71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dodge always seems to give a little more performance for less money, but you get what you pay for! You lose longevity and depreciate faster. You find this out when they start building up the miles and they start falling apart and when you trade them in and get less than you should. I'm a salesman at a large preowned dealership in Kansas city. Dave.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

If you guys have all these preconceived notions about how bad Chrysler is then why didn't you apply that to GM? The Cavalier and Cobalt were not exactly reliable cars yet you guys bought Cruzes? This is not Daimler Chrysler anymore folks- if you followed the Fiat takeover of Chrysler then you would know on how they admitted issues with their cars and made prompt corrections- most of their cars in 2011/2012 had suspension and interior upgrades and they even assemble cars differently. The Dart uses a Fiat turbo engine, Fiat ddct transmission, Hyundai transmission, a Hyundai/Mistubishi/Chrysler world engines (that Fiat/Chrysler engineers upgraded), and a Fiat platform- all which has been around a while and proven tech. There is almost nothing in that car that has anything do with the Chrysler of the last 8 years. My 2012 Cruze has been nothing but problematic for me so I guess I will hang out in the Dart forums and start bashing GM- then again, I actually am an owner of a Cruze and know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzemeister said:


> Ten miles. Bought from factory by my dealer and delivered to same. In other words, not a swap job with a couple hundred of questionable baby burping miles. Best of all, living in Pennsylvania, you don't need a front plate , so the dealer don't put them on like the ding-a-ling dealers from surrounding states who feel all OCD about screwing those mounts right into a brand new front fascia. Then, when a dealer does a trade here in Pa, the tell tale point of original delivery is on display in fine fashion. Proving yet again that the industry (dealers) are pretty callous when it comes to buyer satisfaction. Sorry, but, it's the little things sometimes, ya know? There's that saying "Don't sweat the little things...because they're ALL little things!" Depending on how you read that, it can make these matters WORSE !!!!!! actually, they used the word "stuff". The small stuff. I don't get it. Car sales are probably 80% an emotional thing. So they make cars with appealing designs - like FRONT ENDS . Then they basically say "Scareeeeww the public.... drill into the front end! Immediately! Even if we might trade it to a non front end plate state or locale! Everybody gets a front plate!!!!!!!!! AAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> So yeah. Ten miles. No front end desecration action.
> Did I mention that the dual chrome exhausts really set it off back there? I guess I did.:eusa_clap:


Haha I felt bad having to put the plate on my brand new car. I bought it in NC where they don't have front plates and then registered it in Virginia. Felt like I was killing something so pretty. At least on my Volvo, the bracket just screwed in under something that was already there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> If you guys have all these preconceived notions about how bad Chrysler is then why didn't you apply that to GM? The Cavalier and Cobalt were not exactly reliable cars yet you guys bought Cruzes?


I bought my cruze because my cavalier was so reliable. I only had one part fail in 100,000 miles on my 2004 cavalier, a front swaybar end link. Bought a new set for $15 & was back on the road in under 45minutes. Only other things were oil changes, brakes & tires. 

The same can not be said for all the dodge cars I have driven. Dodge cars & trucks fall apart after 50,000miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> If you guys have all these preconceived notions about how bad Chrysler is then why didn't you apply that to GM? The Cavalier and Cobalt were not exactly reliable cars yet you guys bought Cruzes? This is not Daimler Chrysler anymore folks- if you followed the Fiat takeover of Chrysler then you would know on how they admitted issues with their cars and made prompt corrections- most of their cars in 2011/2012 had suspension and interior upgrades and they even assemble cars differently. The Dart uses a Fiat turbo engine, Fiat ddct transmission, Hyundai transmission, a Hyundai/Mistubishi/Chrysler world engines (that Fiat/Chrysler engineers upgraded), and a Fiat platform- all which has been around a while and proven tech. There is almost nothing in that car that has anything do with the Chrysler of the last 8 years. My 2012 Cruze has been nothing but problematic for me so I guess I will hang out in the Dart forums and start bashing GM- then again, I actually am an owner of a Cruze and know what I'm talking about.


We had a Dodge Intrepid ES that I wanted to paint Lemon Yellow. Transmission and steering rack replaced between 40 and 45K miles. Both were known issues that should have been warranty replacements and weren't. In addition, the fuel pump was just flaky enough that every time you filled the tank you were guaranteed a stall shortly after leaving the gas station. Didn't figure out the fuel pump problem until it completely died (said there was a quarter of tank left when the tank was completely dry inside.) The car was ok, but all three of these problems were major safety issues that Dodge didn't want to address. Also, this wasn't a first model year Intrepid. I have never had problems like this with my GM products, including my Cruzen.

Maybe Fiat has cleaned up Chrysler's act, but I'm not willing to be the guinea pig.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzemeister said:


> Thanks...will do! A new car is always a risk of sorts, but, as anyone who ever read my posts from the beginning back in March 2011 when I traded my base Cobalt for the Cruze 1.8 LS auto would remember that I'm a fan of interesting, new, stock, non modded cars that cost me about as much per month as a modern day family cell phone bill. So, that's the Cruzemeister story in a nut shell. And I can verify that my wife says I am a certified Almond Joy hard part on the inside.
> I enjoyed my 08 Cobalt - base model, spoiler, coupe with round lights ala big brother Vette, but could no way afford an SS. I couldn't afford one now either. When the time was ripe, the LS cruze 1.8 was a major step up because of what GM FINALLY offered in a "base unit". I enjoyed it too. But , as always - and perhaps forever - GM just won't give you the goodie stuff without holding folks hostage at the cash register. "What? You want a turbo, some alloys, some bigger rubber, some dual exhaust (oh... wait..Cruze don't offer dual .... wow imagine if they did! 1500 dollar adder!) yadda yadda..... PAY UP ! Something less than 21K? Nevvvah!!!!" ) I was going to wait out my lease term 'till 2014 and try trading keys (my term for gimme that thar car and keep my payment the same Maan) on a Sonic RS . Then I went to look.... R U SIRRIUS ? 23 and maybe more for a retooled Aveo? Yes.... I know it's a good seller. Please... spare me.... that kind of money for a wee car? Anyway...........I admit too that I've been a tad anti GM marketing cuz I can't afford their cooler looking (and better spec) stuff. Not to mention that the early pics of the new Vette is all but devastating. No, wait.. it is devastating.
> I'll be back with a Dodge Tale. Yours in better Cruzeing..........Cruzeneister. (aka Dad's Dart, owner operator of King Crimson) :go:


I'm dying to know here...how much did you pay for this Dart to get those alloys, a spoiler (which the Dart still doesn't have), and a fake dual exhaust?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am curious too as to how much. The reason I ask is that after USAA rebates/credits, GM dollars and Pontiac incentive, I handed over a check for 16,000 for my 2011 Cruze ECO 6m with connectivity and dealer installed fogs and splash guards. It was painfull to buy a 2012 Honda CRV for my wife with out any incentives.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm dying to know here...how much did you pay for this Dart to get those alloys, a spoiler (which the Dart still doesn't have), and a fake dual exhaust?


I lease, so it's more a matter of does something "lease well" and what is the mfg willing to do to get you behind the wheel at a low pay/reasonable miles and down money. Residuals,cap costs, and much mumbo jumbo that plays with numbers based on the retail tag of the car. To some folks, this is all pure hogwash. That is to say, how much can I buy the car for. I , personally, enjoy new cars that work well, look sweet, and cost very very little per month. If it turns out that I were to love the car after the lease is up, I can buy it for a used car price and keep the unit. 
To anwser the question though, how much? It came in at 17 and change after rebates, over allowances for my way premature lease buyouy, and conquest money. 
If I attempted to type all the things that are superior to the Cruze LS 1.8 I leased (and got out of early), this sign in would time out and my post would be lost - maybe another post. Prolly take two seperate to be safe. Let's say it seems comparable (but better) than a Cruze LTZ without full leather (seating surfaces). And, its hotness comes with stick, which, from the school of manlyness and exhaust growl effect, is way cool. 
I will now accept questions from the audience.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

^ make that a LTZ RS package. Chevy's RS pkg should be rebadged as RP - Really Profitable.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

dagles71 said:


> Dodge always seems to give a little more performance for less money, but you get what you pay for! You lose longevity and depreciate faster. You find this out when they start building up the miles and they start falling apart and when you trade them in and get less than you should. I'm a salesman at a large preowned dealership in Kansas city. Dave.


Had many GM vehicles that were just short of disappointing garbage. The Cruze was the only exception. It was just too "vanilla" for me to keep. 
I had 70's and 80's Corvettes. Look sweet. Service waiting to happen on wheels. 
Had 70's and 80's Olds products - like Omega,Cutlass,and even a 98. Only good thing was the engines. The rest, all nickle and dime suspension,electronics,and exhaust ****.
Had Buicks from 90's such as the much coveted Regal. Rust bucket and a suspension that left you wondering when the wheels would fall off.
Had an 2002 Saturn. Needed front end parts by 15,000 miles. looked and felt like a Corvair. Tru that. 
Had a 2006 Saturn ION. Noisy plastic dairy carton on wheels. Crank windows at a relatively high price. Felt like the suspension would go about 20K or so.
Traded for a 2008 Cobalt. Again, the audacity of what GM does not include for a relative steep price. The SS would have required a mortgage and forums reported many many problems,drawbacks,and shortcomings. Interiors fell apart, leathers looked like a barn find classic at only 5 years or so. Seriously? Tuner market, huh? Who are these kids anyway? Why not justbuy a Vette and be done with it? Or is there a fetish to put tools to machinery on a weekly basis? 
Traded Cobalt for Cruze. GM finally got it right. Classy looks, great ride, power windows and bluetooth on a BASE UNIT !!! WILL THE HEAVENS OPEN UP OR WHAT????
Oh, but no dual power mirrors. Can't give the peons everything can we.
All cars are born to need repairs. I am a Corvette fan since the 60's. Great Car. Service Histories?????? That is of course, if you drive them regularly. Again, service just waiting for Mr Goodwrench. GM has a reputation for holding value. That value is in the mind of the unassuming. All around best engineered and reliable hands down 2 cars I ever had? My wife's 2 Mitsubishi Lancers she's had and has. No big ballyhoo. No Heartbeats or flatuance of America. Just well built cars. My other favorite from back in 1990? Plymouth Acclaim. No problems. 120K. What GM wanted for a Grand Am was an embarrasement. 
Resale values to me are about as interesting as the concept of used footwear. Not much.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Next? Do I have any takers????






Oh and the thing that looks like a spoiler is actually the upward curve of the body. Not a tack on rubbermaid strip.
Note: this is a pic of a Rallaye model I found on internet, but it looks no different than my SXT from the back. 
My actual car as it sat at the dealer:


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats on your conquest! I have been a Dodge guy for many years and had 4 Dodges ('04 Grand Caravan, '98 Neon Sport DOHC, '93 Intrepid, '06 Charger SRT8) until the last two months. My SRT8 was killing me on gas mileage so I set out to get something more economical. I started my search with the Dart and drove 6 different ones of various trims trying to get it to work for me. It just wouldn't. I'm 6' tall and the driver's seat would not adjust to my liking no matter what I did. The headrest was always poking me in the head so I had to lean forward to drive. The backseat headroom was a joke, especially on models with a sunroof. The 2.0L engine with auto trans was anemic and unrefined. It sounded like my daughter's Neon. The 1.4L manual drove pretty well but I am beyond wanting to shift gears all the time. The 1.4L automated manual has programming problems that cause it to shutter and buck under certain light load conditions. I drove two with this setup to verify the issue. Next, I drove a Kia Forte' but it didn't have a good stereo. Several other brands got marked off the list until my son recommended the Cruze since he had just bought a Spark 2LT. When I drove the Cruze, I loved the low RPM torque of the 1.4L Turbo. The seats fit me, I had enough headroom in the front AND back seats (even with a sunroof, which I got). Anyway, I traded my SRT8 for my 2013 Cruze 1LT, fully loaded. Next, the Neon had to go since it was regularly having annoying issues at 177K miles. Traded it for a 2012 Honda Civic Coupe. I still have 2 Dodges left. My wife's 3.8L minivan now has the most HP in the driveway!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would never drive or trust a dodge, ford, nissan kia, or mazda. None of them are good to me. Any of gm's vehicles blow everyone elses cars out of the water completely. Afterall, who has 702 wins in nascar? Who has 35 championships? Ten consecutive championships? Uhh chevrolet...so i think chevrolet beats everyone else on and off the track. True known fact. I mean its anyone choice what you wanna drive but hey, im sure you will soon learn and come to your senses and go with chevrolet and gm.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats on your new car.I checked the Dart out prior to buying the Cruze and it's a cute car but the styling SCREAMS economy car.Even with the nice wheels and dual exhaust tips it still looks like an economy car.That's one thing that drew me to the Cruze,it's an economy car but it looks like an upscale car.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> When I drove the Cruze, I loved the low RPM torque of the 1.4L Turbo. The seats fit me, I had enough headroom in the front AND back seats (even with a sunroof, which I got). Anyway, I traded my SRT8 for my 2013 Cruze 1LT, fully loaded. Next, the Neon had to go since it was regularly having annoying issues at 177K miles. Traded it for a 2012 Honda Civic Coupe.


I too bought a Cruze and Honda during the last year and a half. Got my 2011 ECO 6m in July 2011 (but kept my 2004 GTO) and replaced a totaled Olds Intrigue this past March with a 2012 Honda CRV LX AWD. I have to say the Honda is one of the most secure driving vehicles I have have ever driven in icy snowy conditions.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

HisandHers said:


> Congrats on your new car.I checked the Dart out prior to buying the Cruze and it's a cute car but the styling SCREAMS economy car.Even with the nice wheels and dual exhaust tips it still looks like an economy car.That's one thing that drew me to the Cruze,it's an economy car but it looks like an upscale car.


I did "like" my Cruze very much. But, I always was a little stuck on the idea of models that had a less vanilla overall look. Even though I'm 57 , I would have a Vette , Camaro,Mustang, all latest models with the highest performance features. They exude Sport, even if you don't use the capabilities. On the other hand, the current Cadillacs do not appeal to me. Again, a very Vanilla look. And I believe that the whole BMW "car for the educated adult" look is creeping in and taking over everything in GM's lineup.When they try to make a youthfull offering, you get a Sonic , which even in top trim, looks like a girls just out of college target. Or the male who's girlfriend told him to get one because she thought it was cute. Example: the new Malibu. Everybody (the mfg's) wants a Camry in their lineup. Safe, Vanilla , appliances for the road. It's all starting to look the same. The speedo clusters. The twin cockpit design. Hyundais, Fords,Kias, Buicks, Chevys, Caddys, all of them. At least the Dart looked different on the inside, and in Red with the bright bits, looks different, at least. Another thing I always thought was tacky when I first got my Cruze was the huge gold bowtie on the front. Like one must HAVE TO know what it is that is coming at you...... no mystery.... oh well.... to each his own. Not everybodys gets into cars that much. (appearance wise).


----------

